# Old Town Guide Canoe?



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I posted this in the watercraft forum, but thought this might be at least as good a place.

My wife and I are thinking of getting an Old Town Guide canoe--REI has them on sale right now for $593. We'll use it for leisure canoeing and occasional brief overnight trips. Anybody have experience with these? Opinions? If this isn't a good option, what is?


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Old Town Guide has a very high rating. You should be able to get one(15 foot) for 440.00. Check out Dicks. 

I was going to get one( OT Guide 15 foot) but I am getting a aluminum one this weekend for 225.00

See this web site for ratings.

http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/Canoes.html


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Me and a buddy used one of those on a 2 week trip in the Boundary Waters in Minnesota a few years ago. It was a tad bit heavier than I liked for our numerous portages between lakes. But it sounds like that is not your main concern. It was a very sturdy canoe and I had no worries at all using it on an extended wilderness trip. I love canoes in general and don't think you would have any problems with an Old Town.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I freind of mine has both an Old Town Guide and a Penobscott and loves them both. he and his kids get a lot of miles out of them. They a really nice canoes. We were bouncing between buying one of those and an old town Tripper 17'2 last summer. We chose the Tripper because I wanted just a little more size and stabilty and it's a slightly lighter canoe in the larger size. Can't go wrong with an Old Town.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

The old town's are nice if your worried about durability. They'll take many rock hits and keep on going. They won't stick to an unseen or unavoidable rock in the rapids like an aluminum canoe will. They're biggest downfall is that they are heavy. The 15' you are looking at is very managable for 2 people, and can be handled by one for short distances if you have a good back. Oh yeah almost forgot, they are a lot quieter than the aluminum canoes also. 

My .02,

Joe


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an Old Town 147, and love it. I bought it about 8 years ago and have never had any problems with it what so ever, It takes rocks well and is very durable. Like the other stated above it is a little heavier than an aluminum. But I have used mine several times and dealt with portaging it over some long distances with a little help from my oldest boy it was no problem. I think I paid around $400 for mine a while back now at Dunham's in Flint. Might try to find one with a slight scratch on it and see if they will discount it. Also I know if you are a member of the Steelheaders group, Gander will give you 10% off! Worth a shot!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

This is the canoe I use. Like everyone says, it is very stable (though it feels a little tippy) It is great for river trips. But it is a barge on open water like lakes. I use it for hunting and fishing as well as canoe trips and find it a very versatile craft. I paid less that $400.00 at the gander mountain in Novi. Money well spent.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a six year old 15'4" old town guide. It is a good canoe for the price and is very durable and a good all around weekender type canoe *but* I am selling mine for a few reasons. I originally got it to take to canada on extended portage trips and some whitewater paddling. At the time I didn't want to spend over $1000 on a canoe. It is very heavy to portage and it paddles like a tug boat in the water (compared to other brands and different hull designs). As far as river paddling it works great around here on our local rivers and I've used it in the Pine numerous times. Because it doesn't have much of a rocker in the hull it turns very slow in rivers. Also there isn't much leg room in the front seat. If you ever plan on doing some boundary waters type tripping I would suggest a canoe by Nova craft, wenona, mad river or Bell. I bought a 16' prospector by Nova Craft a few years ago and love it and never use the Old Town.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have owned a Discovery 16'9" for 20 years and love it. The new materials those things are made of can take a beating. Like Mickey Finn said, they are stable but have a tippy feeling that takes a little getting used to.


----------

